
Libvbyte: C library for integer compression (32bit, 64bit, SIMD) - cruppstahl
https://github.com/cruppstahl/libvbyte
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Curious about the technical details, e.g. resources regarding the algorithm
and its implementation.

